# Tarpon fishing in the Tx upper coast?



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

i have always wanted to catch a tarpon but just dont have the money to go somewhere and pay for a guide.... does anyone know if i can catch tarpon around the Sabine Jetties?


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

Judging by the sounds of the crickets..... I would guess: yes, there are fish at the Sabine Jetty


----------

